# Nuke a Middle Eastern Country



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

What is your opinion on the results of dropping a nuke on say Saudi Arabia.  If not them then pick the best middle eastern Country to nuke. IMO it would  either pound them into submission or set them off. I think a good 2-3 million  deaths from nukes would scare them to death. I have dealt with several people  from that primitive culture and all they respect is pure power. I say  nuke them and kill  at least a few million in one day. After that they will be licking our boots fro decades.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 19, 2006)

This is the worst idea ever


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 19, 2006)

can someone give foreman an infraction i have middle eastern gold fish and find that post racist


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:


> This is the worst idea ever


Ok, what is your solution??


----------



## KelJu (Sep 19, 2006)

I am 100% against area of effect weaponry. Taking out civilians to achieve military success is evil. I consider it just as evil as the trade center attacks only on a much bigger scale. I don???t want people bombing my family, because of the evil things the Bush administration has done. I claim no allegiance to Bush. 

Dropping nuke on enemy country = evil * (trade center attacks^99)


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes, I'm sure if the US did this, there would be no terrorist retaliations.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2006)

Why spoil a perfectly good desert?  Use a Fuel-Air Bomb.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Yes, I'm sure if the US did this, there would be no terrorist retaliations.



You're right, we'll have to kill them all.


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You're right, we'll have to kill them all.


ROFL


----------



## fufu (Sep 19, 2006)

Completely against it. Nuclear weaponery is fucking scary.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 19, 2006)

True Story, I think we should nuke every country that harbor's terrorists, meaning, terrorists that enter their country unwanted.


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 19, 2006)

why not just nuke every country except america


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> why not just nuke every country except america



Because not all of them are Muslims?


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Because not all of them are Muslims?



ah so its muslims u hate not extremists


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> ah so its muslims u hate not extremists




syn·o·nym (s
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





n
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







-n
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




m
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_
n.
_*1. * A word having the same or nearly the same meaning as another word or other words in a language.
*2. * A word or an expression that serves as a figurative or symbolic substitute for another.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

Why are you guys so much against muslims? I mean ok I agree muslim terrorists attacked Trade Centre but not every muslim is a terrorist. They also have families & little children like you people. Think about them? terrorists attacked Trade Centre but does it mean that Bush should also attack every muslim country & diminish muslims totally from this world, thats bullshit, anyway guys I dont want to start a new debate. But this thread SUCKS!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> *Why are you guys so much against muslims?* I mean ok I agree muslim terrorists attacked Trade Centre but not every muslim is a terrorist. They also have families & little children like you people. Think about them? terrorists attacked Trade Centre but does it mean that Bush should also attack every muslim country & diminish muslims totally from this world, thats bullshit, anyway guys I dont want to start a new debate. But this thread SUCKS!


 
Ignorance


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> Why are you guys so much against muslims? I mean ok I agree muslim terrorists attacked Trade Centre but not every muslim is a terrorist. They also have families & little children like you people. Think about them? terrorists attacked Trade Centre but does it mean that Bush should also attack every muslim country & diminish muslims totally from this world, thats bullshit, anyway guys I dont want to start a new debate. But* this thread SUCKS*!


It is you that suck you terrorist loving commie.


----------



## lnvanry (Sep 19, 2006)

is this your "final solution" to the muslim problem foreman?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> Why are you guys so much against muslims? I mean ok I agree muslim terrorists attacked Trade Centre but not every muslim is a terrorist. They also have families & little children like you people. Think about them? terrorists attacked Trade Centre but does it mean that Bush should also attack every muslim country & diminish muslims totally from this world, thats bullshit, anyway guys I dont want to start a new debate. But this thread SUCKS!



You're comparing an entire religion to one man.  There's a slight difference between the two.  

It's not just the action of a few Muslims, it's the reation of the Muslims around the world towards that action.

Plus, they're just shitty people.

Oh, and I thought that they had grammar and spelling in Australia.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

hey DOMS! I am in australia but I am not an australian. I am a Pakistani & I am proud to be one. I am here to study & I am 18 so I just dont know why you guys think that muslims are shitty people. They are not that bad. Anyway I thought America admires every religion & every colour but you guys are being too racist! Foreman, I dont love terrorists actually I am totally against them. Foreman buddy, nuking a country is not a joke & I think you are being little immature. You should think that people from every country visit this board so be a little nice & polite.


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

lnvanry said:


> is this your "final solution" to the muslim problem foreman?


My solution is the same as it is for most things. Don't throw bloody fish into the water America. What is your solution?


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> hey DOMS! I am in australia but I am not an australian. I am a Pakistani & I am proud to be one. I am here to study & I am 18 so I just dont know why you guys think that muslims are shitty people. They are not that bad. Anyway I thought America admires every religion & every colour but you guys are being too racist! Foreman, I dont love terrorists actually I am totally against them. Foreman buddy, nuking a country is not a joke & I think you are being little immature. You should think that people from every country visit this board so be a little nice & polite.


If your country and people are so great why don't you go to college in Pakistan?

On a side note a Pakistani is the same as an Indian right?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> hey DOMS! I am in australia but I am not an australian. I am a Pakistani & I am proud to be one. I am here to study & I am 18 so I just dont know why you guys think that muslims are shitty people. They are not that bad. Anyway I thought America admires every religion & every colour but you guys are being too racist! Foreman, I dont love terrorists actually I am totally against them. Foreman buddy, nuking a country is not a joke & I think you are being little immature. You should think that people from every country visit this board so be a little nice & polite.



1. Your studing habbits have nothing to do with Muslims being a shitty people.  It's the culture.
2. The US is not as hamaganous as Pakistan.  Far from it.
3. "nice & polite"?  Yeah, I heard about that once.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> 1. Your studing habbits have nothing to do with Muslims being a shitty people.  It's the culture.
> 2. The US is not as *hamaganous* as Pakistan.  Far from it.
> 3. "nice & polite"?  Yeah, I heard about that once.



homogeneous, son.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> *If your country and people are so great why don't you go to college in Pakistan?*
> 
> On a side note a Pakistani is the same as an Indian right?


 
Maybe you should ask him what he is studying  

My boy is from US and went to Austrailia for a year.
My sister went to Spain for a year.

People go places to experience other cultures/countries. Doesn't mean they hate their homeland.


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Maybe you should ask him what he is studying
> 
> My boy is from US and went to Austrailia for a year.
> My sister went to Spain for a year.
> ...


Not talking to you son so shut it.


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Not talking to you son so shut it.



now that's the forman we like!!!


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Maybe you should ask him what he is studying
> 
> My boy is from US and went to Austrailia for a year.
> My sister went to Spain for a year.
> ...



I agree with u Goodfella9783. I just came here to Australia to study Bussiness Management cuz I have always heard that Australia has some very good Bussiness Schools.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> homogeneous, son.



So, my posts show that I occasionally misspell words and your posts show that your a cock-puppet.  

I'm okay with that.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Not talking to you son so shut it.


WHY? he is absolutely right. Foreman buddy! you are being too hard on me & on him.


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

Same reason all people from the middle east come to the west for college ( esp America) because your colleges suck ass.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> WHY? he is absolutely right. Foreman buddy! you are being too hard on me & on him.


Good Lord, this is going to be fun.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> I agree with u Goodfella9783. I just came here to Australia to study Bussiness Management cuz I have always heard that Australia has some very good Bussiness Schools.



Bussiness Management, huh?  Oh, so you're not a terrorist communist, you're a greedy capitalist who loves Dubbya?


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> So, my posts show that I occasionally misspell words and your posts show that your a cock-puppet.
> 
> I'm okay with that.


So why did you criticize on my spelling & grammer, I am also OKAY with that!


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> WHY? he is absolutely right. Foreman buddy! you are being too hard on me & on him.


Listen I know you think your country India is great and all that so why not just stay there and enjoy it's third rate college system.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Dude your General Knowledge is pretty jacked up. PAKISTAN & INDIA ARE TWO SEPARATE INDEPENDANT NATIONS/COUNTRIES. Why do u think we people do not deserve to get good education?


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Dude your General Knowledge is pretty jacked up. PAKISTAN & INDIA ARE TWO SEPARATE INDEPENDANT NATIONS/COUNTRIES. Why do u think we people do not deserve to get good education?


 You are boith the exact same people, I have met both and you are all exactly the same. The only differance is Indians have better food and hotter women.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

This shows that you are not that mature! Foreman buddy, I would say again NUKING A COUNTRY IS NOT A JOKE.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> So why did you criticize on my spelling & grammer, I am also OKAY with that!



It's either spelled "OK" or "okay", not "OKAY".  Unless your doing the Internet version of yelling.

I criticize your spelling and grammar because they are offensive.  If this was the _Muslim _Internet, I'd have your hands cut off.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> You are boith the exact same people, I have met both and you are all exactly the same. The only differance is Indians have better food and hotter women.



Foreman mate! we maybe the same people but I am a Pakistani & I was born here. I have never ever been to INDIA, maybe our forefathers were from INDIA but our new generation is complete PAKISTANI.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> You are boith the exact same people, I have met both and you are all exactly the same. The only differance is Indians have better food and hotter women.



Actully, the majority of Indians that I've met (both from living in LA and working in the IT field) have been nice, cultured, people.  And yes, the women are hot and the food is great.


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> This shows that you are not that mature! Foreman buddy, I would say again NUKING A COUNTRY IS NOT A JOKE.



Hey you are Indian so I don't know what it was like growing up in your country. But I do know you got out as soon as you could......your Dad must be one of the  few ( Rich) who is not living in  horrid poverty like 85% of your countrys population.


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> Foreman mate! we maybe the same people but I am a Pakistani & I was born here. I have never ever been to INDIA, maybe our forefathers were from INDIA but our new generation is complete PAKISTANI.


Still it's the same thing


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

Anyway Foreman I just wanted you to realize that nuking is not a joke & I guess many of your American friends would agree with me. I dont wanna start an arguement. I dont think that if you say that America should nuke KSA, BUSH will do that! Hes a wise man.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> Why do u think we people do not deserve to get good education?


 
Because he is a pathetic, ignorant and likes to spread a negative aura over these boards, regardless of the issue. He is one of the reasons these boards have been on the decline and a lot of great/knowledgeable members have stopped posting. I'm sure he probably takes pride in this which shows his true patheticism. Do not refer to him as an honest or informed source. Good luck with school though! My buddy went to Australia for a year and had a crazy time.


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> Anyway Foreman I just wanted you to realize that nuking is not a joke & I guess many of your American friends would agree with me. I dont wanna start an arguement. I dont think that if you say that America should nuke KSA, BUSH will do that! Hes a wise man.


Bush is an idiot. I say cut off all aid  to that area and stop all business with all Muslim countries forever.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Actully, the majority of Indians that I've met (both from living in LA and working in the IT field) have been nice, cultured, people. And yes, the women are hot and the food is great.


 
I agree. I used to see an Indian girl and she was cool as hell and down to earth. Her whole family busted their asses too and are very respectable. A lot of Indian people are assets to this country.


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Because he is a pathetic, ignorant and likes to spread a negative aura over these boards, regardless of the issue. He is one of the reasons these boards have been on the decline and a lot of great/knowledgeable members have stopped posting. I'm sure he probably takes pride in this which shows his true patheticism. Do not refer to him as an honest or informed source. Good luck with school though! My buddy went to Australia for a year and had a crazy time.


 You should go to Pakistan for a few years Einstein, I think you would really like it.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> You should go to Pakistan for a few years Einstein, I think you would really like it.


 
There's no need. I was born, go to school and work in this country and am fine with it.


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> There's no need. I was born, go to school and work in this country and am fine with it.


As you should be


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I agree. I used to see an Indian girl and she was cool as hell and down to earth. Her whole family busted their asses too and are very respectable. A lot of Indian people are assets to this country.


At the last company I worked at, there were a lot of Indian contractors.  I was invited over to their houses on several occasions.  Damn, the really know how to live in well-heeled culture.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> It's either spelled "OK" or "okay", not "OKAY".  Unless your doing the Internet version of yelling.
> 
> I criticize your spelling and grammar because they are offensive.  If this was the _Muslim _Internet, I'd have your *hands cut off*.



ohhhh! I am scared, pls dont do that. LOL


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Because he is a pathetic, ignorant and likes to spread a negative aura over these boards, regardless of the issue. He is one of the reasons these boards have been on the decline and a lot of great/knowledgeable members have stopped posting. I'm sure he probably takes pride in this which shows his true patheticism. Do not refer to him as an honest or informed source. Good luck with school though! My buddy went to Australia for a year and had a crazy time.



Thanks Goodfella9783, Right now I am here in my country enjoying my vacations but I"ll be there soon till November. Well! you are right many knowledgeable people have stopped posting cuz of people like these but I am not taking him seriously at all cuz he really is pretty ignorant, he cant even differentiate b/w Pakistanis & Indians.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

Well ya! Indians are very nice people & Foreman! I am not an Indian.


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> *differentiate b/w Pakistanis & Indians.*



I hate people like that. IGNORANt MoFo's!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> Well ya! Indians are very nice people & Foreman! I am not an Indian.


More or less you are...same thing in my Book


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

Foreman dude face it you cant differentiate b/w us & Indians, YOUR BOOK, hahahaha who cares about your book buddy.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> I hate people like that. IGNORANt MoFo's!!!!!!!!!


AGREED!


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 19, 2006)

I hate the most when people ask me if I'm chinese, then when I say no, Viet, they say, "Oh, same thing."


----------



## muslimssuck (Sep 19, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> I hate the most when people ask me if I'm chinese, then when I say no, Viet, they say, "Oh, same thing."


Good point


----------



## maniclion (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> Foreman mate! we maybe the same people but I am a Pakistani & I was born here. I have never ever been to INDIA, maybe our forefathers were from INDIA but our new generation is complete PAKISTANI.


I tought you were born in the UAE?  Anyhow it's good to see how well your typed english has improved and best of luck in college...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> I hate the most when people ask me if I'm chinese, then when I say no, Viet, they say, "Oh, same thing."



Cultural slobs.


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> I hate the most when people ask me if I'm chinese, then when I say no, Viet, they say, "Oh, same thing."


Kind of like the time you asked a member here if she was "Asian." 
I hate that also.


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Kind of like the time you asked a member here if she was "Asian."
> I hate that also.



what's wrong with that?


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> what's wrong with that?


It is offensive and crude


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> I hate the most when people ask me if I'm chinese, then when I say no, Viet, they say, "Oh, same thing."



Well same here mate! people say "Dude aren't you Indian ?" I reply I am a Pakistani & they say "Aren't they the same". I wonder how stupid they really are.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 19, 2006)

I say we strategically place nukes along all of the fault lines and blow them at the same instant then the world will split just right and all nations will part on their seperate journeys happily through the outer reaches of the galaxy and no one will have to deal with another country doing this or that, instead they'll have more important issues to deal with such as lack of atmosphere, colliding with the Moon, entering an asteroid belt, loss of gravity fun stuff that'll keep us on our toes and keep evil ideas such as war out of our thoughts...at least for a while...


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

maniclion said:


> I tought you were born in the UAE?  Anyhow it's good to see how well your typed english has improved and best of luck in college...



Thanks mate!


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

muslimssuck said:


> Good point



hey! aren't u foreman? muslimsfuck...real hard (oooo), ohh i mean muslimsfucked... ,ohh sorry muslims****


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

Well, I guess its getting too annoying now. I mean noone has the right to insult another religion or race. Thats for our new user MUSLIMSS***, its ashamed to see that in a great country like America these kind of people are present too. I hope you respect your religion MUSLIMSS*** & I really wish that your parents must have concentrated little more on your nature when you were younger, this doesn't mean I am insulting your parents but I really do feel sorry for you cuz if u dont respect some other religion or someone then how people will respect you?


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

muslims are a disgrace to humanity


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

BEHAVE foreman BEHAVE! You are crossing the line, you have no right to say that.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> muslims are a disgrace to humanity


 
Not really. You have a hard time seeing the big picture. I think you're just scared of them


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

You are getting out of control, theres a particular line & you are crossing it. Just try to say that on the tv or to the worldwide media & the muslim countries around the world will blow you in pieces.


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

I am not scared of them at all, they are simple to deal with. Just like a dog you have to show you are the boss. A nuke or two will do that.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> You are getting out of control, theres a particular line & you are crossing it. Just try to say that on the tv or to the worldwide media & the muslim countries around the world will blow you in pieces.


And there's your Muslim logic for you.  "Don't say that Muslims are violent or blow you up!!!"

Bunch of fucking retards.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Not really. You have a hard time seeing the big picture. I think you're just scared of them



Ya I agree with you Goodfella9783! Hes just scared of them.


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> You are getting out of control, theres a particular line & you are crossing it. Just try to say that on the tv or to the worldwide media & the muslim countries around the world will blow you in pieces.


Don't kid yourself son, the day will come when America anilate your part of the world completly. The sooner the better. Your people are pure  evil.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> And there's your Muslim logic for you.  "Don't say that Muslims are violent or blow you up!!!"
> 
> Bunch of fucking retards.


DOMS pope disrespected us. Did we say anything to him? He apologized to us himself. Anyway what do u think BUSH will do when a muslim will say on tv that BUSH SUCK! FUCK his mom his daughters & make her slutty wife scream & moan like a whore. I dont think he will smile when he'll see that.


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> Ya I agree with you Goodfella9783! Hes just scared of them.


They are all cowards, only there women are scared of them because they treat there women like slaves, and kill them and/or imprision them at will.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> They are all cowards, only there women are scared of them because they treat there women like slaves, and kill them and/or imprision them at will.



Well theres nothing like that, you really need to increase your social circle. They wear scarfs & burkas according to their own choice.


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> Well theres nothing like that, you really need to increase your social circle. They wear scarfs & burkas according to their own choice.


I have known  many male Muslim swine from many countries, all were aggressive cowards who thought  of woman as sub human. Muslim men from the mid east are primitive  swine. Nice try at spinning son, but we have seen the evil of your people 1 Billion times.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I am not scared of them at all, they are simple to deal with. Just like a dog you have to show you are the boss. A nuke or two will do that.



DOG! huh, I was waiting for that cuz I knew a person like you will say something like that, anyway what took you so long to say that. I was hoping it so earlier & listen first of all America wont nuke KSA even if he did the whole islamic world will attack America cuz in KSA theres Mecca & in Mecca its KABA, the place muslims perform HAJ annualy & in Medina the shrine of your HOLY PROPHET (P.B.U.H) is present so dude attacking KSA is not a joke. Its the most prestigious & religious place for muslims all over the world.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I have known  many male Muslim swine from many countries, all were aggressive cowards who thought  of woman as sub human. Muslim men from the mid east are primitive  swine. Nice try at spinning son, but we have seen the evil of your people 1 Billion times.


Why dont u ask any muslim girl herself about that in USA?


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> Why dont u ask any muslim girl herself about that in USA?


I have dated a few that could escape their culture and they hated Muslim men with a passion.


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> DOG! huh, I was waiting for that cuz I knew a person like you will say something like that, anyway what took you so long to say that. I was hoping it so earlier & listen first of all America wont nuke KSA even if he did the whole islamic world will attack America cuz in KSA theres Mecca & in Mecca its KABA, the place muslims perform HAJ annualy & in Medina the shrine of your HOLY PROPHET (P.B.U.H) is present so dude attacking KSA is not a joke. Its the most prestigious & religious place for muslims all over the world.


America would end your world with an atomic blast in  2 minutes, the tiny  remaining few of the enemy would be killed easily because they are cowards and  not very bright. Most of them would submit on there knees like any good dog would.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

First of all I think you lied. Secondly if she hates muslim men then she must have haten Islam also cuz its in our religion for a girl to wear burkas & stuff. Then I guess she wont be a real muslim then!


----------



## maniclion (Sep 19, 2006)

The French Foreign Legion readily handled the hoardes of bedouin tribes, berbers all with the same stubborness found in the Muslim Arabs we face today, yet we put down the French and they are the ones who also owned Vietnam, the same place we got our asses handed to us.  Is it that the US can only win wars through brute force, can't we do it conventionally???  Are we that weak that we have to Nuke places into submission????  I mean the French that were of much scrutinization before we went into Iraq so much so that congress thought it nifty to rename French Fries and toast to Freedom Fries etc....were able to control these same people and what have we done???


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> First of all I think you lied. Secondly if she hates muslim men then she must have haten Islam also cuz its in our religion for a girl to wear burkas & stuff. Then I guess she wont be a real muslim then!


The only real muslim girl is a girl bound and silenced in slavery.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> America would end your world with an atomic blast in  2 minutes, the tiny  remaining few of the enemy would be killed easily because they are cowards and  not very bright. Most of them would submit on there knees like any good dog would.


HAHAHAHAHHA! thats just your fantasy foreman. Islamic world covers approx half of the world, America cant finish half of the world & dont forget Iran foreman, they are really upto no good for America.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> America would end your world with an atomic blast in 2 minutes, the tiny remaining few of the enemy would be killed easily because they are cowards and not very bright. *Most of them would submit on there knees like any good dog would*.


 
I doubt that. I thought they fight & die in the name of Allah or whatever and will go out with a fight. Like all these suicide bombers and shit.


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> HAHAHAHAHHA! thats just your fantasy foreman. Islamic world covers approx half of the world, America cant finish half of the world & dont forget Iran foreman, they are really upto no good for America.


Well we are talking about what could be if your muslim scum friends keep pushing it.....It would be called WW3 and they would lose it very fast.


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I doubt that. I thought they fight & die in the name of Allah or whatever and will go out with a fight. Like all these suicide bombers and shit.


No they only murder women, children and old people who don't see them comming. When they face men they are defeated quickly and easily then submit like dogs.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I doubt that. I thought they fight & die in the name of Allah or whatever and will go out with a fight. Like all these suicide bombers and shit.



Well Goodfella9783 yes we die only & only for ALLAH & even if someone put gun on my forehead & threaten me to kill me & ask me to convert to any other religion or submit to his knees then I would rather ask him to shoot me in my forehead. & pls as far as these sucide bombers go, they really have misunderstood the concept of JIHAD. THATS NOT JIHAD TO KILL INNOCENT PEOPLE LITTLE CHILDREN DEFENCELESS WOMEN, THATS BULLSHIT. THEY ARE *NO WAY NEAR JIHAD!*


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Well we are talking about what could be if your muslim scum friends keep pushing it.....It would be called WW3 and they would lose it very fast.


Well you have to wait & see what will happen!  ALLAH IS WITH US!


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> Well you have to wait & see what will happen!  ALLAH IS WITH US!


ALLAH is a female pig


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> No they only murder women, children and old people who don't see them comming. When they face men they are defeated quickly and easily then submit like dogs.



Can you prove it Foreman? The war b/w Soviet Union & Afghanistan! Soviets were fucked.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> ALLAH is a female pig



OMG OMG OMG FOREMAN! THATS SICK THATS TOO MUCH...OMG! MAY GOD BLESS YOU MY FRIEND. I REALLY FEEL SORRY FOR YOU


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

& for your kind information ALLAH isn't the separate GOD of ours only. ALLAH means GOD ( its an arabic word) christians also worship GOD (the only one) THE ALMIGHTY. So indirectly you are disprespecting THE GOD. What an idiot you are, you just disrespected the GOD & you dont have a clue. I wish you will spend the safe & happy life cuz its not wise to disrespect GOD. So in general I am assuming that you are 15 yr old kid who dont even have a clue what hes saying.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> Well Goodfella9783 yes we die only & only for ALLAH & even if someone put gun on my forehead & threaten me to kill me & ask me to convert to any other religion or submit to his knees then I would rather ask him to shoot me in my forehead. & pls as far as these sucide bombers go, they really have misunderstood the concept of JIHAD. *THATS NOT JIHAD TO KILL INNOCENT PEOPLE LITTLE CHILDREN DEFENCELESS WOMEN, THATS BULLSHIT. THEY ARE NO WAY NEAR JIHAD!*


 
Exactly. It's like Catholic priests molesting alter boys.

I'm taking a class right now on the Middle East. My professor is from Iran and we have discussing past & present conflicts motivated by religion. We have also been learning the history of religion in the Middle east. Interesting stuff.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> So in general I am assuming that you are 15 yr old kid who dont even have a clue what hes saying.


Foreman is opur resident 7 year-old pay him no mind...thank you move along nothing to see here people...


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> Can you prove it Foreman? The war b/w Soviet Union & Afghanistan! Soviets were fucked.


The USSR were a bunch of pussies, we beat them without even using one bullet.


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> OMG OMG OMG FOREMAN! THATS SICK THATS TOO MUCH...OMG! MAY GOD BLESS YOU MY FRIEND. I REALLY FEEL SORRY FOR YOU


Allah says: oink, oink


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Foreman is opur resident 7 year-old pay him no mind...thank you move along nothing to see here people...


Terrorist


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Exactly. It's like Catholic priests molesting alter boys.
> 
> I'm taking a class right now on the Middle East. My professor is from Iran and we have discussing past & present conflicts motivated by religion. We have also been learning the history of religion in the Middle east. Interesting stuff.



Good Luck with that mate! & I hope that you can clarify misconceptions from your people's mind about our religion.....good luck with that


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> The USSR were a bunch of pussies, we beat them without even using one bullet.



Then how Soviets were able to remain a SUPER POWER for that long time.


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> Then how Soviets were able to remain a SUPER POWER for that long time.


By hiding from us liike Muslim cowards.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

FOREMAN! I wish you good luck in your life cuz the way you are reacting here, I cant see you being successful in your life & ohh yeah you badly need to study hard at school cuz you dont know about anything.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> By hiding from us liike Muslim cowards.



STUDY HARD AT SCHOOL & GOOD LUCK WITH THAT.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Terrorist


Pederast!


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> FOREMAN! I wish you good luck in your life *cuz* the way you are reacting here, I *cant* see you being successful in your life & *ohh* yeah you badly need to study hard at school *cuz* you *dont* know about anything.


Try to study your English son, I can barley read your slop. If you spent as  much time studying English as you do making bombs I might be able to read your  posts.


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Pederast!


Well I am a Catholic priest.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Well I am a Catholic priest.


The Pope is so proud of you....


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

Well! I am satisfied with my english & why should i concentrate on my english it isn't my national language if you will learn my language then I would love to improve my english. If I would be making bombs then right now your ass would be sticking on the roof cuz if you deal with the real terrorist he wont be a joke & I wish you will never ever deal with one! Terrorists are no joke mate.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Well I am a Catholic priest.



Well! I really feel sorry for all those people who confess their sins infront of you.


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> Well! I am satisfied with my english & why should i concentrate on my english it isn't my national language if you will learn my language then I would love to improve my english. If I would be making bombs then right now your ass would be sticking on the roof cuz if you deal with the real terrorist he wont be a joke & I wish you will never ever deal with one! Terrorists are no joke mate.


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1454762&postcount=97


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

& may GOD (Allah, cuz its the same) bless you cuz you just keep on direspecting HIM.


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

I cant curse you or say bad words to you cuz you are just a kid & you are immature. You need to grow up! if I also start disrespecting you, I would be the same immature stupid pathetic person like you are & that I dont wanna be.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> I cant curse you or say bad words to you cuz you are just a kid & you are immature. You need to grow up! if I also start disrespecting you, I would be the same immature stupid pathetic person like you are & that I dont wanna be.


Way to go, I learned not to argue with 7 year olds al ong time ago, they have no agenda so they can sit and argue for hours, us adults have better things to do..


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


>



I can understand that son since you are just a kid but dont worry you'll grow up & I hope you'll become a good person.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Way to go, I learned not to argue with 7 year olds al ong time ago, they have no agenda so they can sit and argue for hours, us adults have better things to do..


Ya mate I think I am wasting my time here & I wont post on this thread anymore cuz its useless to argue with a kid like this, I have much better things to do. So foreman GOOD LUCK with your life & I hope u'll grow up.


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> Ya mate I think I am wasting my time here & I wont post on this thread anymore cuz its useless to argue with a kid like this, I have much better things to do. So foreman GOOD LUCK with your life & I hope u'll grow up.


You  are a fake Pakistani and a fake Muslim.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 19, 2006)

I used to buy bean pies from the black muslims in Pontiac,
they would sell you the pies, take your money and smile...
But, you could just tell, as soon as you walked away they were like:
"Oppressionist White Devil!, send the black man out to die and starve!"

Never the less, the Black Muslim community in Pontiac is the only neighborhood
where you can walk the streets at night (if you are a honky)
So that gives you a picture of the character they possess

Now, my experience with Arabs (American Arabs) is a less than pleasant one...
And the Pakistanis I have worked with, were pretty dumb, but the worst
part of having to operate alongside them is the fact that THEY DO NOT SHOWER...
The particular culture of the guys I knew was that they wore Turbans, and
had ten foot long unwashed hair under those things - 

I don't care what you say, there is no excuse for not washing your ass - 

Discuss


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> DOMS pope disrespected us. Did we say anything to him? He apologized to us himself. Anyway what do u think BUSH will do when a muslim will say on tv that BUSH SUCK! FUCK his mom his daughters & make her slutty wife scream & moan like a whore. I dont think he will smile when he'll see that.



Of all the religions on the planet, Muslims are the only one's that blow shit up on a regular basis when someone says something disparaging about them.

If Muslims talked shit about Bush, he wouldn't care.  How do I know?  Muslims talk shit about Bush, and the West, all the time.  "Great Satan" this, "barbarians" that.  Whoopdie-fucking-doo.

I really do enjoy the "barbarian" comments.  Muslims village leaders rape women, 13 year old girls are sold into marriage and raped, woman are stoned to death, people who steal bread get their hands cut off, and they blow up children like it's an Olympic sport...and we have an armed police force to protect the rights of animals.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> I used to buy bean pies from the black muslims in Pontiac,
> they would sell you the pies, take your money and smile...
> But, you just tell, as soon as you walked away they were like:
> "Oppressionist White Devil!, send the black man out to die and starve!"
> ...




First of all you are saying this cuz you are an Indian & sorry you can not generalize the whole 140000000 people after meeting with some pakistanis not all pakistanis are same & these kinds of dirty people are present in every nation & in every nation even in America.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Of all the religions on the planet, Muslims are the only one's that blow shit up on a regular basis when someone says something disparaging about them.
> 
> If Muslims talked shit about Bush, he wouldn't care.  How do I know?  Muslims talk shit about Bush, and the West, all the time.  "Great Satan" this, "barbarians" that.  Whoopdie-fucking-doo.
> 
> I really do enjoy the "barbarian" comments.  Muslims village leaders rape women, 13 year old girls are sold into marriage and raped, woman are stoned to death, people who steal bread get their hands cut off, and they blow up children like it's an Olympic sport...and we have an armed police force to protect the rights of animals.



"GENERALIZATION" & as far as the story of 13 yr olds goes those are now getting fucked by our police. READ THE NEWSPAPER mate.


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

All pigs


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> First of all you are saying this cuz you are an Indian & sorry you can not generalize the whole 140000000 people after meeting with some pakistanis not all pakistanis are same & these kinds of dirty people are present in every nation & in every nation even in America.



True story... (except for the Indian part)

Especially the dirty people being in America, because that's where they were! - 

(by "America" I assumed you mean the continental United States of)

But if you really want to see dirty "Americans", I would suggest Mexico City -


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> "GENERALIZATION" & as far as the story of 13 yr olds goes those are now getting fucked by our police. READ THE NEWSPAPER mate.



Do you mean Australian police or Pakistani police?

As for being a generalization, well yes, it would be general seeing how it's indicative of Muslims.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Do you mean Australian police or Pakistani police?
> 
> As for being a generalization, well yes, it would be general seeing how it's indicative of Muslims.



I think he means rural Pakistan where the GOVT is a cross between
The Old West and Clan of the Cave Bear


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> Good Luck with that mate! & I hope that you can clarify misconceptions from your people's mind about our religion.....good luck with that


 
Hey I have to write a paper on an event that occurred in the Middle East which has had a significant influence upon the growth and character of the region as a whole or of a country of my choice. Do you have any idead for me?


----------



## dxb1977 (Sep 19, 2006)

ForemanRules  
ALLAH is a female pig
Elite Member

what you need dig in ur life...


----------



## assassin (Sep 19, 2006)

another not funny at all thread......racist!!!!


----------



## assassin (Sep 19, 2006)

hello every body ..... insulting   other cultures and religions is not a civilized thing ...i'm sure most ppl here don't agree with this racist thread ...by the way i am an arabic muslim from egypt wich is  an arabic musclim country ,and i don't carry any evil feelings towards any civilian or any body from another country different in language and religion ... , idon't know why this thread was not closed ...:s it'll just carry more flaming and insulting wich is not valid in I.M. ...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2006)

dxb1977 said:


> ForemanRules
> ALLAH is a female pig
> Elite Member
> 
> what you need dig in ur life...


They're words, but they make no sense.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2006)

assassin said:


> hello every body ..... insulting   other cultures and religions is not a civilized thing ...i'm sure most ppl here don't agree with this racist thread ...by the way i am an arabic muslim from egypt wich is  an arabic musclim country ,*and i don't carry any evil feelings towards any civilian or any body from another country different in language and religion* ... , idon't know why this thread was not closed ...:s it'll just carry more flaming and insulting wich is not valid in I.M. ...



So...you're not an active Muslim then?


----------



## assassin (Sep 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> So...you're not an active Muslim then?



why do you say that     .... lol my religion tells me that .. not to hate and not to harm other ppl ...that's it .... please if you know nothing about my religion don't try to talk about something you don't know .... or read from a neutral place .... i don't know what really i have to say but i don't have to defend my self against some ignorant thoughts ...sorry , no offence at all but my vocabulary is not as yours in english so it'll be hard for me to discuss such ideas...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 19, 2006)

assassin said:


> why do you say that     .... lol my religion tells me that .. not to hate and not to harm other ppl ...that's it .... please if you know nothing about my religion don't try to talk about something you don't know .... or read from a neutral place .... i don't know what really i have to say but i don't have to defend my self against some ignorant thoughts ...sorry , no offence at all but my vocabulary is not as yours in english so it'll be hard for me to discuss such ideas...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2006)

assassin said:


> why do you say that     .... lol my religion tells me that .. not to hate and not to harm other ppl ...that's it .... please if you know nothing about my religion don't try to talk about something you don't know .... or read from a neutral place .... i don't know what really i have to say but i don't have to defend my self against some ignorant thoughts ...sorry , no offence at all but my vocabulary is not as yours in english so it'll be hard for me to discuss such ideas...



Apparently, you don't read your scriptures. 

Don't worry about the spelling.


----------



## assassin (Sep 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Apparently, you don't read your scriptures.
> 
> Don't worry about the spelling.



i do read them and study them ..... and i study gods words ... .. and don't tell me it's not gods words  , because i believe it is , and you have to respect my beliefs as i do have to respect yours ..... maybe you read something wrong about my religion but i'm sure if you read the right thing you'll change your thought , and i am sure of that..


----------



## assassin (Sep 19, 2006)

a religion can't be judged by people who follow that religion .... maybe many people that follow islam are dumb but that's in all religions there are dumb people who do stupid things under the name of god and under the name of their religion....


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2006)

assassin said:


> i do read them and study them ..... and i study gods words ... .. and don't tell me it's not gods words  , because i believe it is , and you have to respect my beliefs as i do have to respect yours ..... maybe you read something wrong about my religion but i'm sure if you read the right thing you'll change your thought , and i am sure of that..



I have few beliefs.

I've read many passages form the Koran and there are many passage that advocate violence.

I don't care for your religion, but you seem like a nice guy.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 19, 2006)

assassin said:


> i do read them and study them ..... and i study gods words ... .. and don't tell me it's not gods words  , because i believe it is , and you have to respect my beliefs as i do have to respect yours ..... maybe you read something wrong about my religion but i'm sure if you read the right thing you'll change your thought , and i am sure of that..


It's no use trying to explain it to guys like this, they are just like the extremist fundamentalists in Islam who fire off foul words towards whom they deem infidels.  The difference is that they think that because the bomb comes from a long distance they are smarter and better than those who come running at you with a bomb strapped to themselves.  Same level of hatred, different methods of delivery.


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

assassin said:


> hello every body ..... insulting   other cultures and religions is not a civilized thing ...i'm sure most ppl here don't agree with this racist thread ...by the way i am an arabic muslim from egypt wich is  an arabic musclim country ,and i don't carry any evil feelings towards any civilian or any body from another country different in language and religion ... , idon't know why this thread was not closed ...:s it'll just carry more flaming and insulting wich is not valid in I.M. ...


You are a nice person so I apoligise if I offended  you with my posts. Many of my posts here were just joking around and not ment to be serious in nature.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2006)

maniclion said:


> It's no use trying to explain it to guys like this



I replied nicely to him before you posted and Foreman posted a nice reply at the same time you wrote this.

Good call.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 19, 2006)

assassin said:


> i do read them and study them ..... and i study gods words ... .. and don't tell me it's not gods words  , because i believe it is , and you have to respect my beliefs as i do have to respect yours ..... maybe you read something wrong about my religion but i'm sure if you read the right thing you'll change your thought , and i am sure of that..



Lets get one thing straight here, ACE...

I don't have to respect, believe, listen or like,
you, anything you stand for, or anyone who looks like you!

Do you have any idea why???

Because this my friend, is The United States of America
and my screwed up, mostly corrupt government
still has to abide by the rule
that I have the FREEDOM and ability to do so!

So, stick that in your Hooka and smoke it!












The above comments are not meant to have any Negative
impact on IM members of any race, creed, religion, or color.
They are simply the truth


----------



## assassin (Sep 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I have few beliefs.
> 
> I've read many passages form the Koran and there are many passage that advocate violence.
> 
> I don't care for your religion, but you seem like a nice guy.



maybe the passages you have read are not from a trusted source and at last remember that translation may make it hard to understand some words but any way... thnx  doms... thnx foreman  ..... the only offence is your signature ..because i know no body talks real about killing people that easy , i know it's a joke and it wasn't the thing that bothered me ... i know all people on earth want to live in peace ....expect some dumb people that kill under the name of beliefs ....


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 19, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Lets get one thing straight here, ACE...
> 
> I don't have to respect, believe, listen or like,
> you, anything you stand for, or anyone who looks like you!
> ...





True Story, and we are going to fight against those who wish to take our freedom away!     ....and we will accomplish this by suspending liberties...


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I replied nicely to him before you posted and Foreman posted a nice reply at the same time you wrote this.
> 
> Good call.


It's no use trying to explain it to a loser like that


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 19, 2006)

Should we Nuke a Middle Eastern Country  
Yes   
brogers, DOMS, ForemanRules, GForeman, joesmooth20, *muslimssuck*, *Robert DiMaggio *


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> It's no use trying to explain it to a loser like that


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 19, 2006)

...


...


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 20, 2006)

DOMS said:


> syn·o·nym (s
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(1@?B37) Doms , a word having the same meaning as cocksucker 
eg: u are a complete Doms : MEANING : u are a complete cocksucker


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 20, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> I think he means rural Pakistan where the GOVT is a cross between
> The Old West and Clan of the Cave Bear



Ya Monkey Man, majority of these kind of incidents happen in rural areas not in urban areas & big cities like Karachi, Islamabad & Lahore.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 20, 2006)

dxb1977 said:


> ForemanRules
> ALLAH is a female pig
> Elite Member
> 
> what you need dig in ur life...



Thanks dude, thats what I was trying to explain it to him, he doesn't have a clue what hes saying.


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 20, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> OMG OMG OMG FOREMAN! THATS SICK THATS TOO MUCH...OMG! MAY GOD BLESS YOU MY FRIEND. I REALLY FEEL SORRY FOR YOU



mwahahahahahahahahahaahahah nice one foreman this was the funniest reaction i have ever seen ,,i pictured this towel head shaking his head and goin omg omg mwahahahaahah awsome thread,,,muslims suck !!!!!!! allah is a female pig mohammed is a slimey toad


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 20, 2006)

yeah foreman get some dig , ??????????wtf??????????


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 20, 2006)

assassin said:


> why do you say that     .... lol my religion tells me that .. not to hate and not to harm other ppl ...that's it .... please if you know nothing about my religion don't try to talk about something you don't know .... or read from a neutral place .... i don't know what really i have to say but i don't have to defend my self against some ignorant thoughts ...sorry , no offence at all but my vocabulary is not as yours in english so it'll be hard for me to discuss such ideas...



Way to go atlast someone is explaining these dumb minds. Sorry no offense, Foreman & Doms.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> You are a nice person so I apoligise if I offended  you with my posts. Many of my posts here were just joking around and not ment to be serious in nature.



Insulting another religion/culture is a joke for you? now you are turning your back cuz more muslims on this thread are starting to post. Anyway thanks to this guy "assasin" who sorta clarified you people's minds.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 20, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> mwahahahahahahahahahaahahah nice one foreman this was the funniest reaction i have ever seen ,,i pictured this towel head shaking his head and goin omg omg mwahahahaahah awsome thread,,,muslims suck !!!!!!! allah is a female pig mohammed is a slimey toad




What reaction do you expect from a muslim when someone says ALLAH is a female pig. Anyway after that I didn't say anything cuz I knew that he dont know what hes talking about. Hey "assasin" & "dxb1977"  I dont think you guys would appreciate someone who is calling ALLAH a female pig & Muhammed a slimey toad. Foreman, you cant even say that even if you are joking.


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 20, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> Insulting another religion/culture is a joke for you? now you are turning your back cuz many muslims on this thread are starting to post. Anyway thanks to this guy "assasin" who sorta clarified you people minds.



?????????????????????????????????????????/ ooga booga


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> It's no use trying to explain it to a loser like that



What did I say? I have been nice to you since the beginning, just take a look at all of my posts. I never ever used a bad word for you then why are you saying that. I didn't even say anything to you when you disrespected Allah instead I blessed you & prayed Allah to forgive you cuz thats what our Holy Prophet (P.B.U.H) preached us. Am I right assasin & dxb1977?


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 20, 2006)

In the end I would like to say to Foreman, mate I knew you started this thread just for fun & it doesn't mean that if you want to nuke a middle eastern country BUSH will also mean it, but you crossed a particular line in the fun. I mean disrespecting GOD!


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 20, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> What did I say? I have been nice to you since the beginning, just take a look at all of my posts. I never ever used a bad word for you then why are you saying that. I didn't even say anything to you when you disrespected Allah instead I blessed you & prayed Allah to forgive you cuz thats what our Holy Prophet (P.B.U.H) preached us. Am I right assasin & dxb1977?



quick your wife is showing an ankle go and stone her to death


----------



## Double D (Sep 20, 2006)

Nuclear warfare is ridiculous and shouldnt even be considered an option. No one should have it and there no reason for it.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 20, 2006)

This should have not even been more then a 1 page thread.  Why do you people feed into Foreman's game.

He is playing you like a great musician.

What are you hoping to accomplish by arguing over the internet, on something that nobody can validate?


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 20, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> This should have not even been more then a 1 page thread.  Why do you people feed into Foreman's game.
> 
> He is playing you like a great musician.
> 
> What are you hoping to accomplish by arguing over the internet, on something that nobody can validate?



foreman rules man


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 20, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> This should have not even been more then a 1 page thread.  Why do you people feed into Foreman's game.
> 
> He is playing you like a great musician.
> 
> What are you hoping to accomplish by arguing over the internet, on something that nobody can validate?



AGREED! I am wasting my time here. Hey! for you foreman, dude I have nothing more to say I have said what I have to. Now just keep on arguing, I dont care cuz I have done my job.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 20, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> AGREED! I am wasting my time here. Hey! for you foreman, dude I have nothing more to say I have said what I have to. Now just keep on arguing, I dont care cuz I have done my job.



Good Job! - 

But seriously, whats up with the whole "wiping your ass with your hand" thing...

Really!?... Cant you guys get Charmin out there?
I would think Mr Whipple would make a special delivery
if he thought you guys would be steady new customers...
It should be #1 on their sales demographic!

Man I guess the US is way ahead in this arena,
Heck, we've got this "Three Sea Shells" thing in development
and I personally can't wait for that!


----------



## Witmaster (Sep 20, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> hey DOMS! I am in australia but I am not an australian. I am a Pakistani & I am proud to be one. I am here to study & I am 18 so I just dont know why you guys think that muslims are shitty people. They are not that bad. Anyway *I thought America admires every religion & every colour* but you guys are being too racist! Foreman, I dont love terrorists actually I am totally against them. Foreman buddy, nuking a country is not a joke & I think you are being little immature. You should think that people from every country visit this board so be a little nice & polite.


Oh hell you should see this crowd tear into professing Christians.  Don't think muslims are getting any "special treatment"!


----------



## blueboy75 (Sep 20, 2006)

this thread is a disgrace to the whole forum.

talk about ignorant, racist, disrespectful bigots.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> Insulting another religion/culture is a joke for you? now you are turning your back cuz more muslims on this thread are starting to post. Anyway thanks to this guy "assasin" who sorta clarified you people's minds.


Bwahahahahahaaha.  You misunderstand what's going on.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> (1@?B37) Doms , a word having the same meaning as cocksucker
> eg: u are a complete Doms : MEANING : u are a complete cocksucker



This is all that you can come up with?  Regurgitating my post?  Come on, you can do better than this can't you?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2006)

blueboy75 said:


> this thread is a disgrace to the whole forum.
> 
> talk about ignorant, racist, disrespectful bigots.


You seem to be very intolerant of those that are intolerant.


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 20, 2006)

DOMS said:


> This is all that you can come up with?  Regurgitating my post?  Come on, you can do better than this can't you?



no i cant do better than that


----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> no i cant do better than that



Fair enough.

I've got a quote you'd dig:



> Men in America are so pathetic now. Have you noticed anytime they want that quintessential sort of brute, primal male, they cast an Australian?
> -- Actor James Woods


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 20, 2006)

blueboy75 said:


> this thread is a disgrace to the whole forum.
> 
> talk about ignorant, racist, disrespectful bigots.



shut up man this thread is comming to a conclusion soon, u wait the muslims that are posting will start threatening our lives soon because we disrespected allah the peacefull one , there gonna declare forum jihad as it was written


----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## aceshigh (Sep 20, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I've got a quote you'd dig:



yeah u yankies have gone soft


----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> yeah u yankies have gone soft



Especially the actors.


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 20, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Especially the actors.



dont worry though australias people will be as soft as u guys soon as we follow your every step sadly,,there a gang north of where i live called rule the street RTS u should see these guys american football shirts big baggy jeans wearing their baseball caps on backwards its some truely sad shit


----------



## bludevil (Sep 20, 2006)

I'd say nuke Afghanistan, Iran, Iraq, Turkey and Syria. The way I look at it, get them before they get us. It's in their doctrine to convert all to muslim or kill them. It's not something we have to worry about in the present day but in our children's future it could be an issue.


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 20, 2006)

bludevil said:


> I'd say nuke Afghanistan, Iran, Iraq, Turkey and Syria. The way I look at it, get them before they get us. It's in their doctrine to convert all to muslim or kill them. It's not something we have to worry about in the present day but in our children's future it could be an issue.



maybe we should convert to islam???





























mwahahaahahahahahaaah like fuck


----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> dont worry though australias people will be as soft as u guys soon as we follow your every step sadly,,there a gang north of where i live called rule the street RTS u should see these guys american football shirts big baggy jeans wearing their baseball caps on backwards its some truely sad shit



Just think, with the death of Steve-o, Australia lost 10% of it's masculinity.


----------



## Decker (Sep 20, 2006)

bludevil said:


> ...The way I look at it, get them before they get us. It's in their doctrine to convert all to muslim or kill them. It's not something we have to worry about in the present day but in our children's future it could be an issue.


Are you absolutely sure that one statement from the Quran is determinative of political will and practice?

What about these statements?

Jesus Himself says in Matthew 10:34 (AST):
*"Do not think that I came to bring peace on the earth. I did not come to bring peace but a sword."*

Luke 19:27, we read (AST):
*"But these enemies of mine, those not desiring me to reign over them, bring here, and execute them before me."*

I don't think Jesus is speaking of the "sword of faith" either.
Is our Christian-based country culpable here? Ask the Iraqis--they were denied their religious practices with the US invasion--no Quran based constitution.
I suppose religious oppression is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2006)

Decker said:


> Are you absolutely sure that one statement from the Quran is determinative of political will and practice?
> 
> What about these statements?
> 
> ...



It not about "one statement", it's about many statements.  Yes, there are a few not-so-nice statements in the Bible, but the Koran is filled with them.

Plus, look at the difference in the cultures that each has produced.


----------



## Decker (Sep 20, 2006)

DOMS said:


> It not about "one statement", it's about many statements. Yes, there are a few not-so-nice statements in the Bible, but the Koran is filled with them.
> 
> Plus, look at the difference in the cultures that each has produced.


That's understandable to me.  But as with all religions, the problem is with selectivity and interpretation:  there are moderates and there are hard-liners.  Christianity has its literalists when it comes to end times.

We play to the moderates.


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2006)

Ahsan said:


> Insulting another religion/culture is a joke for you? now you are turning your back cuz more muslims on this thread are starting to post. Anyway thanks to this guy "assasin" who sorta clarified you people's minds.


No son you are the joke, you are not Pakistani or Muslim....you are a  phony. Now go take a shower I can smell you all the way from here.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 20, 2006)

*How about I nuke all of your mothers?*


----------



## blueboy75 (Sep 20, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> shut up man this thread is comming to a conclusion soon, u wait the muslims that are posting will start threatening our lives soon because we disrespected allah the peacefull one , there gonna declare forum jihad as it was written


 
dude, you really have no idea.

Allah simply means 'GOD' in arabic.

The crap you guys have been writing is disrespecting all religions not just islam.


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2006)

blueboy75 said:


> dude, you really have no idea.
> 
> Allah simply means 'GOD' in arabic.
> 
> * The crap you guys have been writing is disrespecting all religions not just islam*.


So what


----------



## assassin (Sep 20, 2006)

blueboy75 said:


> dude, you really have no idea.
> 
> Allah simply means 'GOD' in arabic.
> 
> The crap you guys have been writing is disrespecting all religions not just islam.



nice post man .... he's right allah is an arabic word that means god ..... arabic christians here say allah when they are talking about god ....


----------



## blueboy75 (Sep 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> So what


 
Exactly my point.

I guess you dont really give a crap about offending other members of this forum.

The fact that this thread continues also shows that your views are endorsed by those that moderate and administer this forum.


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2006)

blueboy75 said:


> Exactly my point.
> 
> I guess you dont really give a crap about offending other members of this forum.
> 
> The fact that this thread continues also shows that your views are endorsed by those that moderate and administer this forum.


What I don't give a crap about is idiots who believe in Santa. Religion is  pure evil and is the cause of more hate and pain than anything else ever. Fuck  God in all his names, he is a female pig.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> What I don't give a crap about is idiots who believe in Santa. Religion is pure evil and is the cause of more hate and pain than anything else ever. Fuck God in all his names, *he is a female pig*.


 
At least you believe in him.


----------



## fufu (Sep 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> What I don't give a crap about is idiots who believe in Santa. Religion is  pure evil and is the cause of more hate and pain than anything else ever. Fuck  God in all his names, he is a female pig.



If there is a god, why blame him for religion? Blame the people.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 20, 2006)

fufu said:


> If there is a god, why blame him for religion? Blame the people.



There isn't, & I do


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 20, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> There isn't, & I do



I'm your god... SON!


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2006)

fufu said:


> If there is a god, why blame him for religion? Blame the people.


I do blame  Religious people


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 20, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I'm your god... SON!



*Forget about it.
*


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 20, 2006)

blueboy75 said:


> The crap you guys have been writing is disrespecting all religions not just islam.



yeah it was a great post hey i was really proud of it ,,thanx for the aknowledgement


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 21, 2006)

Hell no... Nukes are too extreme even if we had reason to be there. Bring your asses home and let the middle east handle the middle for a little while. Untie Israel's hands as well....... If we're needed they have our number.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 21, 2006)

blueboy75 said:


> dude, you really have no idea.
> 
> *Allah simply means 'GOD' in arabic.*
> The crap you guys have been writing is disrespecting all religions not just islam.



Thats what I told him centuries ago.


----------



## assassin (Sep 21, 2006)

http://www.ricksiegel.com/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=93

^^^^ article: the impossibility of an islamic terrorist....


----------



## DOMS (Sep 21, 2006)

^^^^ asshat: the impossibility of seeing the facts


----------



## GFR (Sep 21, 2006)

assassin said:


> http://www.ricksiegel.com/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=93
> 
> ^^^^ article: the impossibility of an islamic terrorist....


ROFL

Most Mid east men are cowards and female pigs


----------



## maniclion (Sep 21, 2006)

I fucking love how DOMS and Foreman fuel the hate around here, our couple of resident Muslims keep trying to say "We come in peace." and they slap them in the face.  You know what fuck the both of ya's!   I hope you're walking by an abortion clinic one day when it blows you fuckwads...


----------



## GFR (Sep 21, 2006)

maniclion said:


> I fucking love how DOMS and Foreman fuel the hate around here, our couple of resident Muslims keep trying to say "We come in peace." and they slap them in the face.  You know what fuck the both of ya's!   I hope you're walking by an abortion clinic one day when it blows you fuckwads...


The first time I was killed was by a Muslim so I have issues with them.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 21, 2006)

maniclion said:


> I fucking love how DOMS and Foreman fuel the hate around here, our couple of resident Muslims keep trying to say "We come in peace." and they slap them in the face.  You know what fuck the both of ya's!   I hope you're walking by an abortion clinic one day when it blows you fuckwads...



It's a shame that all those millions of other fucked up Muslims ruin for this one.  

Oh, and I didn't know that Muslims were blowing up abortion clinics.  But it makes sense, there are women there.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> The first time I was killed was by a Muslim so I have issues with them.


Being a Page Boy in the Crusades in a former life gives you no right to hold a grudge in this life...


----------



## GFR (Sep 21, 2006)

I was friends with about a dozen Muslims all from different countries in  the Middle East when I was 21 and in college. Every one of them thought their mothers were worth less than  the family dog. All of them were very aggressive and very quick to judge. And  all of them wanted to kill any person who even questioned there  religion.

They are all swine and need to be nuked.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I was friends with about a dozen Muslims all from different countries in  the Middle East when I was 21 and in college. Every one of them thought their mothers were worth less than  the family dog. All of them were very aggressive and very quick to judge. And  all of them wanted to kill any person who even questioned there  religion.
> 
> They are all swine and need to be nuked.


I worked with these rednecks the were caucasian and went to Baptist churches, one of them beat his wife on a regular basis, he took his dog where ever he went in his Pick'em Up truck.  They all talked about how they'd like to kill all spics and niggers all of the time.  Sounds like we just happened to work with some ignorant fools...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I was friends with about a dozen Muslims all from different countries in the Middle East when I was 21 and in college. Every one of them thought their mothers were worth less than the family dog. All of them were very aggressive and very quick to judge. And all of them wanted to kill any person who even questioned there religion.
> 
> They are all swine and need to be nuked.


 
Nuking them all is just sillyhead talk, but they do seem to harbor a lot of angry just below the surface... Not just the extreme dumb fucks either. I've known one in my life as a friend, and he was a cool cat. However, if you brought up religion he didn't even want to talk about it. I still don't understand that.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 21, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> I've known one in my life as a friend, and he was a cool cat. However, if you brought up religion he didn't even want to talk about it. I still don't understand that.



He did that because his religion (and culture) dictates that he either converts, kills, or parts company with you.


----------



## GFR (Sep 21, 2006)

maniclion said:


> I worked with these rednecks the were caucasian and went to Baptist churches, one of them beat his wife on a regular basis, he took his dog where ever he went in his Pick'em Up truck.  They all talked about how they'd like to kill all spics and niggers all of the time.  Sounds like we just happened to work with some ignorant fools...


I grew up around read necks and most were very nice to there famlies.....but  they did like NASCAR. They did not talk anymore racist than my black friends did . Muslims are by far the worst scum I have ever met. You are still a kid and have no clue about the real world.....now go to the beach and get of the net son


----------



## god hand (Sep 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> What is your opinion on the results of dropping a nuke on say Saudi Arabia.  If not them then pick the best middle eastern Country to nuke. IMO it would  either pound them into submission or set them off. I think a good 2-3 million  deaths from nukes would scare them to death. I have dealt with several people  from that primitive culture and all they respect is pure power. I say  nuke them and kill  at least a few million in one day. After that they will be licking our boots fro decades.



Be careful for what you wish for......


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 24, 2006)

god hand said:


> Be careful for what you wish for......



Aren't you supposed to be bant?


----------



## god hand (Sep 25, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Aren't you supposed to be bant?


Aren't you supposed to be in John H torture chamber?


----------

